# Puppy throwing up at night



## kingggy (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi, my 6 month old pup keeps throwing up at night / first thing in the morning (about 6am just before we get up). He's done it for the past two nights and he's done it before for 1/2 nights and then it's passed. It's dark and looks like it's got food in it. We've not changed his diet at all recently and I've not seen him eat anything dodgey. Does anyone have any ideas of what this could be? Will probably take him to the vet however as it's bank holiday we won't be able to for a while!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Often happens when they have an empty tum. When is his last meal? Maybe a snack or biscuit before bed will help.


----------



## kingggy (Jan 30, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Often happens when they have an empty tum. When is his last meal? Maybe a snack or biscuit before bed will help.


Ahh I did read that however I wasn't sure as the article I read said it would be clear or yellow sick. Would that not necessarily be the case then?

We tend to have food down for him all the time as he doesn't gorge his food so we let him graze. However we have him upstairs in a crate without access to this food at night. Yeah we may have to try a snack before bed time!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

kingggy said:


> Ahh I did read that however I wasn't sure as the article I read said it would be clear or yellow sick. Would that not necessarily be the case then?
> 
> We tend to have food down for him all the time as he doesn't gorge his food so we let him graze. However we have him upstairs in a crate without access to this food at night. Yeah we may have to try a snack before bed time!


Soz I missed the colour and bits 

If there are bits, I wouldn't think he was empty.


----------



## kingggy (Jan 30, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Soz I missed the colour and bits
> 
> If there are bits, I wouldn't think he was empty.


I know! And he does eat loads in the day as we put frozen fruit and veg in his kongs for him which we've done since we've had him. Hmmm!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kingggy said:


> Hi, my 6 month old pup keeps throwing up at night / first thing in the morning (about 6am just before we get up). He's done it for the past two nights and he's done it before for 1/2 nights and then it's passed. It's dark and looks like it's got food in it. We've not changed his diet at all recently and I've not seen him eat anything dodgey. Does anyone have any ideas of what this could be? Will probably take him to the vet however as it's bank holiday we won't be able to for a while!


Sometimes if their stomachs are empty and they go too long between food then they can tend to bring up bile, but that's all it usually is a yellowish substance.
If his is dark and especially has food in it thats undigested or only partially it sounds like he could be regurgitating or vomitting. Regurgitating is more passive and doesn't usually include all the stomach heaving and coughing up that vomiting does. There can be many reasons for regurgitating or vomiting up undigested or partly digested food a good white after eating. One common cause can sometimes be acid reflux, dogs can get it like humans can, it can also if they have had it awhile or if its particularly bad cause oesophagitis inflammation of the oesophagus, which will often make them feel nauseous and regurgitate food or be sick. Like in humans vets can often give gastro protectants and things and sometimes that's all it needs. I would though get him checked out as soon as you can.

How is he otherwise? Any signs of being a bit more uninterested in playing and things or depressed, more lethargic then usual? Any other signs like more unsettled and agitated, doing more stretching then usual and arching of his back, standing with a roached back and/or legs spayed. Have you had a feel of his tummy to see if he seems sensitive and don't like it touched? These can be signs that they have stomach pain or discomfort too. If he has any symptoms like this I would likely be more concerned still.
Sometimes even subtle changes or differences in their normal behaviour can indicate that things are not right too.

Also is he the sort of pup that tends to eat things he shouldn't or tends to destroy toys and things, and could possibly ingest things or parts of toys, again if he is I would be more concerned.

Don't forget if you are worried all vets will operate an out of hours service either themselves or will have cover provided, so if unsure or worried you can at the minimum phone for veterinary advice and see what they think.

Forgot to add too, that often if they have discomfort or stomach pain, instead of laying or sleeping on their side stretched out in a relaxed position, they will often tend to lay or sleep spinx like instead partially sitting up. Drooling or salivating too can be a sign that they are feeling nauseous, or have reflux.


----------



## pennyLokiMUM (Nov 19, 2016)

Vets, they will be open Saturday, if they are sick more than 3 times then I would get them checked over, dehydration in puppies can happen fast.


----------



## kingggy (Jan 30, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Sometimes if their stomachs are empty and they go too long between food then they can tend to bring up bile, but that's all it usually is a yellowish substance.
> If his is dark and especially has food in it thats undigested or only partially it sounds like he could be regurgitating or vomitting. Regurgitating is more passive and doesn't usually include all the stomach heaving and coughing up that vomiting does. There can be many reasons for regurgitating or vomiting up undigested or partly digested food a good white after eating. One common cause can sometimes be acid reflux, dogs can get it like humans can, it can also if they have had it awhile or if its particularly bad cause oesophagitis inflammation of the oesophagus, which will often make them feel nauseous and regurgitate food or be sick. Like in humans vets can often give gastro protectants and things and sometimes that's all it needs. I would though get him checked out as soon as you can.
> 
> How is he otherwise? Any signs of being a bit more uninterested in playing and things or depressed, more lethargic then usual? Any other signs like more unsettled and agitated, doing more stretching then usual and arching of his back, standing with a roached back and/or legs spayed. Have you had a feel of his tummy to see if he seems sensitive and don't like it touched? These can be signs that they have stomach pain or discomfort too. If he has any symptoms like this I would likely be more concerned still.
> ...


Thank you so much for the advice. I'm going to try get him into the vets today.

He seems fine otherwise. He's quite a placid dog usually anyway and will let me give him tummy rubs still. Sleeping he sleeps all over the place and is still sleeping in his usual weird positions. He does wat everything that is in sight so, for example as we speak my other half is battling with him to stop eating lumps of soil in the garden!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kingggy said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. I'm going to try get him into the vets today.
> 
> He seems fine otherwise. He's quite a placid dog usually anyway and will let me give him tummy rubs still. Sleeping he sleeps all over the place and is still sleeping in his usual weird positions. He does wat everything that is in sight so, for example as we speak my other half is battling with him to stop eating lumps of soil in the garden!


It wouldn't hurt to get him checked out, especially if it keeps happening. The vet will be able to give him a proper check over and palpate his stomach to see if there is any tenderness or discomfort. It may be something he has eaten has just upset his stomach, but best to get it checked.


----------

